# Isn't there a "What to do..." advice section?



## DavidW (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm traveling to S. California. Isn't there a place on TUG for advice on things to do when you're on vacation?


----------



## Dave M (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes there is - for many different locations. Go to the Resort Reviews from the link at the top of this page. (You will need to log in using your TUG Member - not your BBS - log-in info.) Select the area of your choice. As an example, for your case, select "USA West". Then click on "California". 

Then immediately above the list of resorts you'll see a link for "Additional Information on California Resorts". That link has various dining and activity guides developed by and contributed to by numerous TUGgers. Note that some links identified as dining guides also contain extensive activity info.


----------



## DavidW (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks! I knew it was here somewhere.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 30, 2007)

The information is more extensive in some areas than others as the Area Reps have to enter it all manually.


----------

